# Goat with runny poop, Please Help



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 23, 2012)

OK so today I come and find goat splats EVERYWHERE, my precious doe Sass with a bit of poo on her bum and a LOT of poo on our new bucks bum,  both are runny. Sass was trembling (but I think she was cold) so she is inside, however our buck, Starbuck, is ACTING fine, but is obviously sick. So I have 2 guesses on what is happening,
When we got Starbuck he was healthy. 
He bred Sass a couple times for 2 days.
But I think the diseases over at OUR place he has not encountered before / no immunity, so he is now sick.
I think Sass had a butt with DIRT, not poop, on it, and I maybe wanted a reason to bring her inside 

Which asks the question, WHAT do you think he is sick with? He has a poopy tail / butt, but otherwise acts fine. He wants to breed, eats hay, drink water, yadda yadda. \

Please help 

Thanks


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 23, 2012)

Have you done a fecal? Did they get into anything? Have you wormed them lately? If so with what?

Be sure they have water, hay, and if possible, green leaves. NO GRAIN.


----------



## TGreenhut (Oct 23, 2012)

He could have brought parasites with him from his last house. Fecal?


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 23, 2012)

Could be a bacterial infection causing scours. What's his temp?

If I were you I would quarantine him because likely he brought it from his original farm and you don't want it affecting yours


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 23, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Could be a bacterial infection causing scours. What's his temp?
> 
> If I were you I would quarantine him because likely he brought it from his original farm and you don't want it affecting yours


x2

I can NOT believe I forgot to ask his temp.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2012)

Could also be a coccidia bloom. I would get a temp and fecal.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2012)

Temp, fecal asap, and has his food changed?
 Are you feeding the same everything including hay that the breeder was?
 I know you just got that gorgeous boy! I don't remember,  how old is he and when was his last fecal and last worming from the breeder?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 23, 2012)

Done no fecal, however going to call a vet, see if they can send in a fecal test to be done


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 23, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Temp, fecal asap, and has his food changed?
> Are you feeding the same everything including hay that the breeder was?
> I know you just got that gorgeous boy! I don't remember,  how old is he and when was his last fecal and last worming from the breeder?


Hay may have been different,
Our only thermonter broke, have no backup
Has no grain. 
Thanks, according to his registration he wasborn 09, so 3 years, not sure on his last fecal and worming, I'll call them now


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 23, 2012)

found a place that usually does small animals that can fecal test, coccia test, and worm test for $56.
Too much? 
I'll look around for others
Found one who will do it for 28.50, but will do a float, a something.... and if they find something abnormal they will do a smear.
Can you do a float with diaharria?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 23, 2012)

Called a few people, and ended up with one person who said
Well you could just worm him, and said if I wanted them worm, take them to our typical dog / cat vet. I said, "Well they said they couldn't worm them, but if we took them to this other vet they could" Well she replied "Poop is poop ! Tell 'em that, and have them run a fecal"
LOL !
So I think I'm going to go to to Mckinley, they will run the coccia test, the float, and I think its a smear. Bit expensive, but I think its worth it


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2012)

CBL-  just tell them you need a standard fecal using flotation method. They really don't need to do a smear. That will show worm eggs and cocci oocyst. That is wayyyyy a lot of money. It doesn't matter if the stool is pellets or runny it is not going to effect the results.  
I just remembered your location..... I think everything there is more expensive.

You could just worm but not all wormers cover everything, better to target the actual worm/oocyst.  IMO

Does the poop still look the same?  My lamancha got into too much chicken feed and got runny poop.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 24, 2012)

Not sure, haven't seen him poop it himself, but he was the only one with a poopy butt (when I say poopy, I mean poopy) 

Yes, I didn't want to 'just worm', I'll have them do a float test, so the $28 one it 'tis, and ask if they could just do a float.
Which makes me ask.. How do I gather 'a sample', pick it off the ground or follow him around with a cup all day, LOL ! And what do I put it in? 

No, not EVERYTHING.... Only... most things.... Like.. everything...


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 24, 2012)

You really want morning fresh poop if you can get it. Do not use old poop! You may have to follow him around. Yes, it is a real pain!  Take a plastic spoon or whatever you have that is disposable and scoop it up and put it in a sandwich baggie. Label the baggie with his name and your last name. Try not to get a bunch of junk in it. If it, the poop, comes out and is all over him bum because it is still real runny then you can scrape it off his bum. Take the stool in asap. Have you checked the color of his eyelids?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 24, 2012)

A plastic cup will work too..and might be easier to catch the poop in......then you can use a plastic sandwich baggie and a rubber band to keep the baggie on as a lid. If you tie him to a fence on a short lead for a little bit,  he won't be able to get his rump very far from you either.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been known to tape a cup or baggie to the end of a long stick or fishing pole to collect urine or poop............


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 24, 2012)

LOL RTG.

Today his poops are a bit firmer...  I kinda suspect that his runs are because of the diet change.... Not sure though, I'll get a sample next morning though (this morning it was really runny, but afternoon it was a lot firmer, but still 'plops' )


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Nov 16, 2012)

When gathering urine for my dogs, I've been known to use a frisbee, works like a charm.

I'm reading this thread as I discovered runs in the goat shelter this morning. A lot of it.  The goats have been getting into the chicken food, I'm thinking this may be my problem, that or the holly bush they had access to until yesterday.  Other than take the chicken feed away, is there something else I could be doing?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2012)

Chicken feed will do it! A little... no but a lot... yep!


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Nov 16, 2012)

So I went on the Fiasco Farms website and I'm wondering if I should give them some Sulmet just n case.... What do you think?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2012)

We never have, my lamancha is a real pain about chicken feed, so on occassion she will really get into it and get ploppy poop, not runny watery just non formed cowpies, by the next day she's fine. The only other time I see ploppy poop on my goats is if they have tapeworm and I'll worm them with safegaurd and the next day they are back to normal.

If you have a microscope and have the ability to run your own fecals, I always think that's best.


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Nov 16, 2012)

this is great information, Thank You!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder how much time we goat people spend looking at our goats poop!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I wonder how much time we goat people spend looking at our goats poop!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 16, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I wonder how much time we goat people spend looking at our goats poop!


I spent an hour running fecals today. :/


----------

